# Pickup Trucks. Why???



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Here's a question maybe you Colonials can answer. If you are not a tradesman / farmer / Latino gardener, why do you buy pickup trucks? Every time I see a pickup truck, the load bed is empty, unless it's a farmer with hay bales in it or it's Juan taking his lawnmowers and strimmers to his next job. Is the aim of buying a pickup so that you can pretend to be a labourer or a hedge trimmer? I don't get it.

Also, a pickup truck is really just a van, but without the advantage of having a roof over the cargo area or panels around it. So, on the rare occasions when people do put something in the bed, when it rains or snows everything in the back gets wet and, when it's parked, anyone can help themselves to whatever is in the bed by simply lifting it out! 🤣 

What am I missing here? What is the attraction of these things for people who just use these as personal vehicles?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Just out of curiosity… Do you always use all of the seats in your econobox? Thought so. But if the bed of my truck isn’t always full, that’s stupid? Yup, makes sense. 

If you really are serious with your question and comparison to a van, then it’s pretty much useless to try to answer. Have you ever tried to load, say, a five yard bucket of dirt or mulch from a front end loader into a van?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

because they are cool? 🙄  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Actually a van can often hold more than a pickup. Especially those silly short bed trucks. 
I can put a stack of full sheets of plywood and a stack of 10’ boards in my Honda Odyssey.
You can’t even put a couch in a short bed pickup without it hanging over the tailgate.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

People want pickups so they can pretend to be cowboys. Lol


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SHalester said:


> because they are cool? 🙄  🤷‍♂️


Lol, yea…..losing money while anting, SUPER cool.


Atavar said:


> Actually a van can often hold more than a pickup. Especially those silly short bed trucks.
> I can put a stack of full sheets of plywood and a stack of 10’ boards in my Honda Odyssey.
> You can’t even put a couch in a short bed pickup without it hanging over the tailgate.


As an Odyssey owner myself, I can confirm this. Minivans, Odyssey in particular, really is the king of rideshare!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Just out of curiosity… Do you always use all of the seats in your econobox? Thought so. But if the bed of my truck isn’t always full, that’s stupid? Yup, makes sense.
> 
> If you really are serious with your question and comparison to a van, then it’s pretty much useless to try to answer. Have you ever tried to load, say, a five yard bucket of dirt or mulch from a front end loader into a van?


Or when your wife finds free things on Craigslist you got to go pick up...


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Atavar said:


> People want pickups so they can pretend to be cowboys. Lol


As long as they don’t come on here pretending they make ANY sense!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I see your point. Lots of pickups running around with empty beds. But you know, if you ever need that full sheet of plywood from Home Depot....

I live in a remote area where pickups are ubiquitous. I don't own one though, only because I don't quite have the need. But for fishing, surfing, construction, getting across 4-wheel drive only roads.... Toyota pickups are the preference. Once a swarm of owners own pickups it tends to spread to others who need, say, 4-wheel drive. Hundredth monkey kind of thing maybe. Or morel likely social pressure.

Querying folks in this forum a while back I learned the 4-door pickups make great Uber vehicles. Room for 4 pax and ans any amount of luggage! I have a Cybertruck on order as my next Uber car.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> Or when your wife finds free things on Craigslist you got to go pick up...


Indeed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lol, yea…..losing money while anti


who said for RS? I had a truck early on. I was young, it was cool; I tricked it out a bit. 

But not for RS, nope.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

From what I can tell, in most cases, it's to feel tough and to bully the car in front of them.


----------



## lOOKATmE (Mar 18, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Here's a question maybe you Colonials can answer. If you are not a tradesman / farmer / Latino gardener, why do you buy pickup trucks? Every time I see a pickup truck, the load bed is empty, unless it's a farmer with hay bales in it or it's Juan taking his lawnmowers and strimmers to his next job. Is the aim of buying a pickup so that you can pretend to be a labourer or a hedge trimmer? I don't get it.
> 
> Also, a pickup truck is really just a van, but without the advantage of having a roof over the cargo area or panels around it. So, on the rare occasions when people do put something in the bed, when it rains or snows everything in the back gets wet and, when it's parked, anyone can help themselves to whatever is in the bed by simply lifting it out! 🤣
> 
> ...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I see your point. Lots of pickups running around with empty beds. But you know, if you ever need that full sheet of plywood from Home Depot....


But most pickups these days either their 6 foot and smaller beds cannot fit a full sheet of plywood in the box. Most aren’t even wide enough to carry a 4x4 half sheet flat in the bed. 


“
Querying folks in this forum a while back I learned the 4-door pickups make great Uber vehicles. Room for 4 pax and ans any amount of luggage! I have a Cybertruck on order as my next Uber car.
[/QUOTE said:


> Yep, the ultimate Walmart rideshare vehicle. Lol


----------



## lowtidebob (Aug 4, 2020)

I love my Titan. At age 55 it is my first PUT. Owned Jeeps and other SUV's.

Just a single cab and 8ft bed that gets used multiple times a week in my business.

Single cab forces me to keep the interior mostly clean.

This week alone made several deliveries, hauled trash, cinder blocks, 4x4's, beehives.

Keep thinking I will trade her for a RS vehicle some day.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Here in California pickup trucks require commercial registration regardless if you're using it for commercial purposes or not. So if you don't really need a pickup it comes with a built-in penalty to encourage you to drive something more environmentally-friendly.

They're fun to drive. But far too expensive to own and operate unless you have a legitimate need for having one. I used to see a big dual-cab truck, all brand new and shiny, doing UberX at the local airport.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

TomTheAnt said:


> Have you ever tried to load, say, a five yard bucket of dirt or mulch from a front end loader into a van?


No, that's why I rented a truck from Home Depot!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> it's Juan taking his lawnmowers and strimmers to his next job


😂😅😂😅


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

compensation for tiny richards


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Here's a question maybe you Colonials can answer. If you are not a tradesman / farmer / Latino gardener, why do you buy pickup trucks? Every time I see a pickup truck, the load bed is empty, unless it's a farmer with hay bales in it or it's Juan taking his lawnmowers and strimmers to his next job. Is the aim of buying a pickup so that you can pretend to be a labourer or a hedge trimmer? I don't get it.
> 
> Also, a pickup truck is really just a van, but without the advantage of having a roof over the cargo area or panels around it. So, on the rare occasions when people do put something in the bed, when it rains or snows everything in the back gets wet and, when it's parked, anyone can help themselves to whatever is in the bed by simply lifting it out! 🤣
> 
> What am I missing here? What is the attraction of these things for people who just use these as personal vehicles?


We both share the exact same opinion on p/u trucks. And how about all the idiots with their BigFoot wannabe's who lift there truck an extra 12" with some mud tires. SMH!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

lowtidebob said:


> Just a single cab and 8ft bed that gets used multiple times a week in my business.


And that's what a p/u truck was made for.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Atavar said:


> But most pickups these days either their 6 foot and smaller beds cannot fit a full sheet of plywood in the box. Most aren’t even wide enough to carry a 4x4 half sheet flat in the bed.


Well, as my wife used to say.... "Big truck, small penis".


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Toyota pickups are the preference.


You're trying to bring @Safar in?

If you say Toyota three times he appears like Beetlejuice.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Also, a pickup truck is really just a van, but without the advantage of having a roof over the cargo area or panels around it.


I use my truck to pull my fifth wheel.
Try that with your van.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

New2This said:


> You're trying to bring @Safar in?
> 
> If you say Toyota three times he appears like Beetlejuice.


Yeah, but if you trick him into saying his name backwards he disappears again, like Mr. Mxyzptlk in Superman comics.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

For less money I stay in four star hotels and a cute girl brings me drinks and food and cleans my room. Does your camper do that?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I had a truck early on. I was young, it was cool; I tricked it out a bit.


Tool hahaha


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I had a truck early on. I was young, it was cool; I tricked it out a bit.


Tool hahaha


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Pickup trucks are the only body on frame vehicles left, unless you buy big SUVs or things like 4Runner and GX which are basically pickups too. The rest of the SUVs are crap. Explorer was body on frame, Pathfinder was body on frame but now they are stupid unbodies. People like me hate unibodies, we love the rough ride of body on frames. That's why we buy pickups. I swear, I won't take a Pilot or Highlander even if you gave them to me for free. They are for girls.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Why ask why?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Actually a van can often hold more than a pickup. Especially those silly short bed trucks.
> I can put a stack of full sheets of plywood and a stack of 10’ boards in my Honda Odyssey.
> You can’t even put a couch in a short bed pickup without it hanging over the tailgate.


You must be affluent if you can afford a stack of plywood!


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

How else are you gonna get your dead deer home?
Ever had a bait bucket turn over?
Some things are better outside.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 608129
> View attachment 608130
> View attachment 608131
> View attachment 608132
> ...





Amos69 said:


> View attachment 608138
> View attachment 608139
> View attachment 608140
> View attachment 608141
> ...


I want 'em all. I think I felt it move a bit.

But I'd permanently attach camper shells on them to avoid having to pay commercial registration here in California.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Safar said:


> Pickup trucks are the only body on frame vehicles left, unless you buy big SUVs or things like 4Runner and GX which are basically pickups too. The rest of the SUVs are crap. Explorer was body on frame, Pathfinder was body on frame but now they are stupid unbodies. People like me hate unibodies, we love the rough ride of body on frames. That's why we buy pickups. I swear, I won't take a Pilot or Highlander even if you gave them to me for free. They are for girls.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Actually a van can often hold more than a pickup. Especially those silly short bed trucks.
> I can put a stack of full sheets of plywood and a stack of 10’ boards in my Honda Odyssey.
> You can’t even put a couch in a short bed pickup without it hanging over the tailgate.


But you CAN'T do THIS with your Van !

Can also fill the truck pool up with ice & beer !

Very Handy.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Real FM Steve said:


> How else are you gonna get your dead deer home?
> Ever had a bait bucket turn over?
> Some things are better outside.


Nah, a Dodge Caravan Minivan will take care of all the dead bodies of deer better than a pickup😄 No need for a pickup. People buy pickups because they ride like pickups, and that makes them great. No matter what gymnastics the engineers do, a body on frame high from the ground vehicle will always ride like a pickup.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Here in California pickup trucks require commercial registration regardless if you're using it for commercial purposes or not. So if you don't really need a pickup it comes with a built-in penalty to encourage you to drive something more environmentally-friendly.
> 
> They're fun to drive. But far too expensive to own and operate unless you have a legitimate need for having one. I used to see a big dual-cab truck, all brand new and shiny, doing UberX at the local airport.


My Astro van used to have commercial plates. 

Cost me 25 bux extra a year. I was going to take it to DMV to get it changed over to personal use but never got around to it.

The good thing about commercial plates is that you can park in Yellow zones. I got a few nasty looks but hey, I paid for my commercial plates.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Never know when you might want to do a little plumbing . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Look how Happy they Look !

Can't be this Happy in a Van !


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Here in California pickup trucks require commercial registration regardless if you're using it for commercial purposes or not. So if you don't really need a pickup it comes with a built-in penalty to encourage you to drive something more environmentally-friendly.
> 
> They're fun to drive. But far too expensive to own and operate unless you have a legitimate need for having one. I used to see a big dual-cab truck, all brand new and shiny, doing UberX at the local airport.


I swear, I once saw a Ram 2500 dropping at SFO, it had Uber sticker. But I have no right to judge the guy, because I did some rides in Seattle on Sunday in my 15 mpg 4Runner. But at least, I feel embarrased so I have no Uber and Lyft signs. Seatac folks don't mind. Or maybe they will catch me at some point 😄
I also made $10 from two rides that I didn't like. I cancelled because passengers had no masks, wink wink. And Lyft gave me the cancellation fee 😋


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Just out of curiosity… Do you always use all of the seats in your econobox?


Every day; those are where the paying pax go. I mean, my preference would be to put them in the trunk, but that's not allowed.


> If you really are serious with your question and comparison to a van, then it’s pretty much useless to try to answer. Have you ever tried to load, say, a five yard bucket of dirt or mulch from a front end loader into a van?


Sure, pickups have definite use cases. My focus was more on the drivers who seem to have them as a fashion accessory or 🐓 substitute.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

As a gun intructor I use the bed of a pickup truck to transport target stands to the range, and these stands are full of sharp edges from being struck by bullets. They would shred the carpet inside of a van. Further, the open bed makes the targets much easier to add and remove than would be the case with a van.

Also, I often collect garbage off of BLM land. I wouldn't want that stinky crap in the cabin. Furthermore I use the 4 wheel drive capability it is equipped with. This enables me to get heavy target stands and ammunition to place I otherwise could not reach.

Cargo vans generally do not have 4 wheel drive capability.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

I see people driving pickup trucks for uber

why
So not the brightest people


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 608129
> View attachment 608130
> View attachment 608131
> View attachment 608132
> ...





Amos69 said:


> View attachment 608138
> View attachment 608139
> View attachment 608140
> View attachment 608141
> ...


With you having so much property all over the country, those are all yours, right? Need one for each property,



Saquan said:


> I see people driving pickup trucks for uber
> 
> why
> So not the brightest people


For full-time ants, yes, I agree. PT is a different story. At least for me.

I was doing just fine with my truck when I was doing anting with my previous truck (2008 Silverado), thank you very much. Pre-COVID, that is. Just required plenty of strategic planning/positioning, nowing my market, ignored pings, occasional discreet long-hauling etc. Truck was my daily driver and the only expenses were insurance, maintenance and gas. All maintenance is done by myself and parts for domestic trucks are cheap.

Haven't subjected my new truck (2016 Silverado) to anting as of yet, but pretty sure I could make that thing work just as well. Especially since the gas mileage is better. Everything else applies from the previous truck: not bought for RS, paid in cash, do all my own maintenance etc. Just would need to go out there and see what the anting landscape looks like at some point. Definitely need to rework my strategy since things aren't like they used to be.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

BTW... I'll just leave this here. 😁


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Why do ppl do stuff like this?









At least a truck has potential for being useful.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Why do ppl do stuff like this?
> View attachment 608243
> 
> 
> At least a truck has potential for being useful.


People also customize pickups in obscene ways; the focus in this thread however is on the reasoning behind buying a utility vehicle as a fashion accessory.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trucks FEEL different.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> People also customize pickups in obscene ways; the focus in this thread however is on the reasoning behind buying a utility vehicle as a fashion accessory.


I also loathe those who do idiotic things to their trucks and use it only as an accessory, but to suggest that unless you are "a tradesman / farmer / Latino gardener" (as stated by you in the OP), then one should not be driving a pickup is just crazy. Since I'm none of those listed, I should be limited to only driving some econobox? Where the hell are we? North Korea?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Tool hahaha


another example of a 'member' who can't use slang correctly. Embarrassing.

maybe the many precious prius threads are more your speed? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> I also loathe those who do idiotic things to their trucks and use it only as an accessory, but to suggest that unless you are "a tradesman / farmer / Latino gardener" (as stated by you in the OP), then one should not be driving a pickup is just crazy. Since I'm none of those listed, I should be limited to only driving some econobox? Where the hell are we? North Korea?


No, I didn't say that people "should not be driving a pickup"; that's just putting words in my mouth, which there is no point in doing.

No, I'm simply asking why people buy these things when they have no use as intended (not the same as desire) for them. Just trying to understand why, because to me it makes no sense. Then again, I'm from one of those little socialist European countries, and a lot of things here in 'Murca make no sense to me.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Why do ppl do stuff like this?
> View attachment 608243


I'll call and raise with this


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Also, I often collect garbage off of BLM land. I wouldn't want that stinky crap in the cabin.


Assuming that in this case, the initials are not Black Lives Matter.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> I'll call and raise with this
> 
> View attachment 608258


Most impressive


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I'm simply asking why people buy these things when they have no use as intended (not the same as desire) for them.


What is the intended use of pickups, then? Nowhere in the Owner's Manual of my truck is the intended use defined.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Assuming that in this case, the initials are not Black Lives Matter.


BLM = Bureau of Land Management.

The vast majority of land in my state is under the jurisdiction of BLM or National Forest, and mostly the former. So when we go off-roading here, we generally say we're going on BLM land, probably even when it is national forest. The demarcations between the two federal land owners is pretty hard to determine without a map when our forests are mainly sagebrush.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

New2This said:


> I'll call and raise with this
> 
> View attachment 608258


Me, too.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Assuming that in this case, the initials are not Black Lives Matter.


If he called it reparations for oppressed people then either BLM works. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Me, too.


I think your royal flush beat my four aces.

Mine is a pic I actually took


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

How about a 4WHEEL DRIVE VETTE ?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

New2This said:


> Mine is a pic I actually took


That definitely counts for something.  I've seen the monster I posted live, but don't have any pics of my own. It was a loooong time ago.









Finnjet, the only car with a chrome bill bigger than its gas bill,...


Photo courtesy Antti Rahko.




www.hemmings.com


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I painted this one















I already miss this beauty.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Then again, I'm from one of those little socialist European countries, and a lot of things here in 'Murca make no sense to me.


So am I. And while even after 25+ years being here some things in 'Murica don't make sense to me, pickup truck is not one of them.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

The raised 4x4 'vette seems a bit sad to me. But, I do like this limo from Mystery Men.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> The raised 'vette seems a bit sad to me. But, I do like this limo from Mystery Men.
> View attachment 608295


I like the raised Vette.
But if it was all original that would be an $80,000.00 car.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Me, too.


Just looking at that thing is giving me a headache.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> So am I. And while even after 25+ years being here some things in 'Murica don't make sense to me, pickup truck is not one of them.


You're still not _quite_ getting it. Nobody is saying pickup trucks don't make sense.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> What is the intended use of pickups, then? Nowhere in the Owner's Manual of my truck is the intended use defined.


😂 Going out on a limb here, but one would assume that the intended use of a truck with a large cargo bed would be to put large things in the cargo bed.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 608276
> 
> 
> I painted this one
> ...


I've got a '39 Chevrolet COE stashed in Fresno that I'm supposed to be restoring.

Some day.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 😂 Going out on a limb here, but one would assume that the intended use of a truck with a large cargo bed would be to put large things in the cargo bed.


Okay. We’re getting somewhere. 😁 But assumptions don’t get you too far. 



The Gift of Fish said:


> You're still not _quite_ getting it. Nobody is saying pickup trucks don't make sense.


Oh… After reading your posts about them, I’m sure I’m nit the only one getting that picture, but okay, we’ll leave it at that. 

I guess then to answer your question of why somebody would buy one if they are not a “tradesman/farmer/hispanic landscaper” (or how ever you put it in the OP), I’d say that people buy them because 1) they can and 2) they have use for one. We clear now? Might be difficult for treehuggers and such to understand, but it is what it is. 

Can’t speak for the people I referred to in one of my earlier posts, of course, but I’m sure I speak for quite a few pickup owners.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> I’d say that people buy them because 1) they can and 2) they have use for one.


 🤔 Hmmm....... "Because they can" isn't a convincing explanation of "why". For example, you could go out in the middle of winter and lick a frozen metal lamp post. Sure, "you can", but that offers no insight into "why".

Regarding having a use for pickups - sure, people use them. I see them being driven around empty all the time. Again, that doesn't answer the question of why people who have no need to carry cargo on a regular basis buy a cargo vehicle when there are better performing / more economical / etc vehicles available. So far, no convincing answer has been offered. It looks like it will remain unexplained!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It looks like it will remain unexplained!


Yes, because there clearly will be no explanation that you would be willing to accept.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yes, because there clearly will be no explanation that you would be willing to accept.


No, it's simply that none has been offered!


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

Compromise?


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

A bit of an easter egg I ran across.









The Chrysler Minivan Fan Club Forums


ChryslerMinivan.net is the best forum for Chrysler Town and Country owners to discuss mileage, price, problems, towing and more. Join now!




www.chryslerminivan.net


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Real FM Steve said:


> A bit of an easter egg I ran across.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those vans. They are built for the broken up American roads and ride very well over the potholes and craters. Big and comfy inside too.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

observer said:


> I've got a '39 Chevrolet COE stashed in Fresno that I'm supposed to be restoring.
> 
> Some day.


Hit Me u.p bro


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 😂 Going out on a limb here, but one would assume that the intended use of a truck with a large cargo bed would be to put large things in the cargo bed.


Every Family should have access to a pickup truck when in need.

I am that access.

When I trim holly bushes. . . Do I bag the sharp little devil's up in bags ?
Deal with getting stuck repeatedly. . .
Pay for premium bags that won't rip ?

NO !

I THROW THEM IN MY TRUCK.

DRIVE VERY FAST TO THE DUMP.
( HOPING 50% BLOWS OUT)
RAKE THEM OUT.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Okay. We’re getting somewhere. 😁 But assumptions don’t get you too far.
> 
> 
> Oh… After reading your posts about them, I’m sure I’m nit the only one getting that picture, but okay, we’ll leave it at that.
> ...


Let me clear this up further . . .
Trucks ARE BEASTS !

BEASTS DONT BREAK DOWN AS EASILY.
TRUCKS ARE TOUGH.
THEY CAN BE DRIVEN HARD & START THE NEXT DAY.
THE TRANSMISSIONS ARE TOUGHER.
THE ENGINES HOLD MORE OIL & COOLANT.

My truck will pull your car home when it breaks.
Or even across the country.

Cars are FLIMSEY !
YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.

SOMETHING THAT WILL LAST !

UNLIKE AMERICAN CARS FOR THE LAST 30 YEARS !

And when your truck does break. . . There's enough ROOM to work on it.

Today's Truck is built like a CAR from the 50's.
Rear wheel drive.
A REAL FRAME.
A TRANSMISSION YOU CAN TAKE OUT IN UNDER AN HOUR.

So . . . Trucks are more Dependable as daily drivers.
Better resale also.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Ford makes pretty big vans as well, don't they come with enough torque to tow a lot of stuff?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Let me clear this up further . . .
> Trucks ARE BEASTS !
> 
> BEASTS DONT BREAK ROWN AS EASILY.
> ...


Yeah, but none of those are valid reasons for the OP. 😁


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Amos69 said:


> Hit Me u.p bro


I have to find it first. It's been parked on one of my sister in laws orchards.

I haven't seen it in about 11 years.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> My truck will pull your car home when it breaks.


American trucks may well be more durable than American cars. However, reliability is also driven by manufacturer; it's not only a function of vehicle type. 

My Camry was still going strong at 347,000 miles when it was totalled by a moron. It would easily have made it to 400,000 plus on original engine and transmission.

In terms of durability, American truck vs Toyota car; Toyota's going to win.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yeah, but none of those are valid reasons for the OP. 😁


Remember, the question asked is why people who do not carry large cargo regularly in their vehicles buy vehicles intended for large cargo. If people believe that they are more reliable than other vehicle types then that's a reason.

There may be lots of reasons, which I am interested to know. That's why I asked the question - I don't understand why pickups are so fashionable so all reasons are welcome.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In terms of durability, American truck vs Toyota car; Toyota's going to win.


Apples and oranges. Haul five yards of dirt, tow a car trailer, haul bunch of other stuff a few times a year etc. etc. and your Toyota car will be tired pretty fast.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Apples and oranges. Haul five yards of dirt, tow a car trailer, haul bunch of other stuff a few times a year etc. etc. and your Toyota car will be tired pretty fast.


Tundra is a big serious truck. That 5.7L is not a toy. Tundras and Tacomas have made it a million miles, doing hard and dirty work.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Safar said:


> Tundra is a big serious truck. That 5.7L is not a toy. Tundras and Tacomas have made it a million miles, doing hard and dirty work.


Yes, we all know about all that by now… 🤦‍♂️ However, there was nothing whatsoever regarding a Tundra in the post I replied to.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Do you guys know, Tundra is more American than the F-150.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> People also customize pickups in obscene ways; the focus in this thread however is on the reasoning behind buying a utility vehicle as a fashion accessory.


I where one on each ear, plus a small Japanese truck as a nose ring.

What a stupid question to start a thread.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Apples and oranges. Haul five yards of dirt, tow a car trailer, haul bunch of other stuff a few times a year etc. etc. and your Toyota car will be tired pretty fast.


No. Tohunt4me said that increased reliability was a reason to buy a pickup truck over other vehicle types. He mentioned reliability specifically as a benefit. However, if one isolates reliability as a benefit, as I showed above, equal or better reliability can be had with cars, therefore there is no differential reliability benefit to trucks over other vehicle types.

Having said that, reliability is not the same as the perceived reliability mentioned by Tohunt4me. Years ago, Volkswagen had a long-running ad campaign with the tagline, "If only everything was as reliable as a Volkswagen", which helped build enormously the belief that VW products are reliable, even though they are among the most unreliable vehicles in the market. Perceived reliability does explain why people buy VW, just as it is a reason for people to buy pickups, as mentioned by Tohunt4me.

Now, you mention ability to haul dirt, which is a different benefit entirely from reliability. And of course one wouldn't try to "haul 5 yards of dirt" in a car. One could choose a truck for that - as stated repeatedly above, trucks do have an intended use case, which is precisely that of taking large cargo loads in their large cargo beds.

Once again, the focus of this thread and the question I asked is why people who don't carry large cargo buy pickups. It is _not_ about why people who need to carry large cargo loads buy a cargo vehicle. I'm not sure why that's difficult to understand.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> I where one on each ear, plus a small Japanese truck as a nose ring.
> 
> What a stupid question to start a thread.


I will rush your complaint immediately to my Customer Experience team and mark it URGENT. Rohit will be contacting you with 24-48 hours.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> why people who don't carry large cargo buy pickups.


My answer is. Pickups ride like pickups, and people like me love that. My 4Runner has fancy suspension called KDSS. But even that doesn't help, I get tossed around when I hit bumps. And I love that experience lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No. Tohunt4me said that increased reliability was a reason to buy a pickup truck over other vehicle types. He mentioned reliability specifically as a benefit. However, if one isolates reliability as a benefit, as I showed above, equal or better reliability can be had with cars, therefore there is no differential reliability benefit to trucks over other vehicle types.
> 
> Having said that, reliability is not the same as the perceived reliability mentioned by Tohunt4me. Years ago, Volkswagen had a long-running ad campaign with the tagline, "If only everything was as reliable as a Volkswagen", which helped build enormously the belief that VW products are reliable, even though they are among the most unreliable vehicles in the market. Perceived reliability does explain why people buy VW, just as it is a reason for people to buy pickups, as mentioned by Tohunt4me.
> 
> ...


Some people STILL BUY AMERICAN.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Some people STILL BUY AMERICAN.


Tundra is more American than the F-150. Please don't tell me F-150 is made 100% in Michigan!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Nothing is more reliable than a Corolla station wagon. They are the best. People lift them to 9 inches, and load them with all kinds of stuff and they live for decades.
Some taxis in Kabul.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Here in California pickup trucks require commercial registration regardless if you're using it for commercial purposes or not. So if you don't really need a pickup it comes with a built-in penalty to encourage you to drive something more environmentally-friendly.
> 
> They're fun to drive. But far too expensive to own and operate unless you have a legitimate need for having one. I used to see a big dual-cab truck, all brand new and shiny, doing UberX at the local airport.


I agree wth that. I mean if live on a farm or multi acre home ( horse animals) etc or have a business that requires you have a truck, I think they are a gross display of attitude that are not needed. There should be an additional tax on them and an additional tax on fuel charges for them. The built-in penalty to encourage you to drive something more environmentally-friendly is a good idea and I do say this as a truck owner myself. I will admit it sits in an enclosure until I need it to haul something, besides that I drive a sedan.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Having said that, reliability is not the same as the perceived reliability mentioned by Tohunt4me.


Your statement I quoted is just as much about perceived reliability as @tohunt4me 's. It is only based on your experience with your Camry, but how much experience you have from American truck? My wild guess would be zero.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Your statement I quoted is just as much about perceived reliability as @tohunt4me 's. It is only based on your experience with your Camry, but how much experience you have from American truck? My wild guess would be zero.


No. When I said, "American truck vs Toyota car; Toyota's going to win." it was based not on a self-reference criterion of perceived reliability, but on published reliability figures. If you look at reliability by vehicle type then you see that trucks and SUVs trail cars, and if you look at manufacturer then you will also see that Japanese Toyota is ahead of any American brand, regardless of vehicle type. Therefore, the statement "American truck vs Toyota car; Toyota's going to win." is not based on perception, as you claim, but by studies of real-world reliability. See below for details!

(1) From J.D. Power:










Source:





2021 U.S. Vehicle Dependability Study (VDS)


TROY, Mich.: 18 Feb. 2021 — Vehicle dependability is at an all-time high, with the overall level of problems cited by owners declining 10% from a year ago, according to the J.D. Power 2021 U.S. Vehicle Dependability StudySM (VDS), released today.




www.jdpower.com





(2) From Consumer Reports. RAM is down at number 7, GMC is at lowly number 16, and Ford, maker of the F-150, is nowhere to be seen!:










Source:








Consumer Reports: Lexus has most reliable car of 2022, Tesla has 'problems'


Consumer Reports released its annual Auto Reliability Report, showing the most reliable new trucks, SUVs and cars of 2022.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No. When I said, "American truck vs Toyota car; Toyota's going to win." it was based not on a self-reference criterion of perceived reliability, but on published reliability figures. If you look at reliability by vehicle type then you see that trucks and SUVs trail cars, and if you look at manufacturer then you will also see that Japanese Toyota is ahead of any American brand, regardless of vehicle type. Therefore, the statement "American truck vs Toyota car; Toyota's going to win." is not based on perception, as you claim, but by studies of real-world reliability. See below for details!
> 
> (1) From J.D. Power:
> 
> ...


 Wow, how the hell Mazda managed to end up in top of that list?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Safar said:


> Wow, how the hell Mazda managed to end up in top of that list?


 The sad thing is that people are still buying GMC and Tesla. What a waste of precious money!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Safar said:


> Wow, how the hell Mazda managed to end up in top of that list?


Mazda always used to be rock-solid but then Ford bought them and obviously things went downhill from there. 

I met a guy who works as an engineer for Jaguar; he said that the new Indian owners don't know anything about making luxury cars, so they just let Jaguar get on with it and don't interfere. Maybe Ford realised that it doesn't know anything about making reliable vehicles, and decided to stop interfering and let Mazda get back to making them?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Safar said:


> The sad thing is that people are still buying GMC and Tesla. What a waste of precious money!


Reasons are reasons, though, even though they are not rational. And people are not rational beings. I had always bought used vehicles but I once bought a brand new motorcycle. I could have paid less on a used one but I wanted to be the first person to own it and ride it, and I wanted it brand new. Made no economic sense at all, but I had the money and wanted to spend it.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Mazda always used to be rock-solid but then Ford bought them and obviously things went downhill from there.
> 
> I met a guy who works as an engineer for Jaguar; he said that the new Indian owners don't know anything about making luxury cars, so they just let Jaguar get on with it and don't interfere. Maybe Ford realised that it doesn't know anything about making reliable vehicles, and decided to stop interfering and let Mazda get back to making them?


my dad had the carpet business, and one of his Partners brought with him a brand new 1980 something Mazda sedan, and I don't remember the model name for that, and that thing was a tank, so we kept driving it till the Taliban took over and then they took it from us. It was a beast, it felt so heavy Unlike the toyotas


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

the Americans must have blown up that thing when the Taliban were on the Run


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No. When I said, "American truck vs Toyota car; Toyota's going to win." it was based not on a self-reference criterion of perceived reliability, but on published reliability figures. If you look at reliability by vehicle type then you see that trucks and SUVs trail cars, and if you look at manufacturer then you will also see that Japanese Toyota is ahead of any American brand, regardless of vehicle type. Therefore, the statement "American truck vs Toyota car; Toyota's going to win." is not based on perception, as you claim, but by studies of real-world reliability. See below for details!
> 
> (1) From J.D. Power:
> 
> ...


Do these reports subject Toyota cars to the same jobs than the American truck usually do (you know..., the things I listed in my previous post)? You yourself brought the "American truck vs. Toyota car" reliability. Like said: apples and oranges.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Do these reports subject Toyota cars to the same jobs than the American truck usually do (you know..., the things I listed in my previous post)? You yourself brought the "American truck vs. Toyota car" reliability. Like said: apples and oranges.


There is no secret to Toyota's reliability, they are just conservative and take a long time to introduce new changes. I mean Toyota is still shipping brand new cars with 20 year old powertrains. While American companies bring changes overnight, if they stop doing that, they will be reliable as well. But they won't, because they are greedy and short-sighted. Japanese have a totally different culture.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Do these reports subject Toyota cars to the same jobs than the American truck usually do?


Lol, you're really struggling with this. These reliability reports don't put vehicles to any tests; they are simply reports of how many reliability issues vehicles have.

You're getting totally mixed up and confused between the concepts of vehicle reliability and vehicle capability. They are two different concepts. I'll try to break it down one final time:

- An American pickup truck will not match a Japanese car for reliability.

- A pickup truck (from any manufacturer) can carry loads that a car (from any manufacturer) cannot.

- The reliability of different vehicles can be compared, even though the vehicles being compared may be of different type (car, pickup) and from different manufacturers.

Reliability alone, taken in isolation, does not make a pickup truck a better choice than a car. (See the JD Power exhibit above). The larger load-carrying capability of a pickup may, depending on the use that an owner wants the vehicle for, make the pickup truck the better choice. However, this has nothing to do with reliability.

It really is that simple. If it's _still_ not clear, please ask someone else.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, you're really struggling with this. These reliability reports don't put vehicles to any tests; they are simply reports of how many reliability issues vehicles have.
> 
> You're getting totally mixed up and confused between the concepts of vehicle reliability and vehicle capability. They are two different concepts. I'll try to break it down one final time:
> 
> ...


they try to say that American pickup trucks do the dirty job, while Japanese pickup trucks are soft trucks and they don't do anything serious, well that is wrong, Toyota Tundra was used like a mule and it made it to a million miles.

in fact, what the Hilux pickup around the world goes through, if the American trucks go through that, they will fall apart in a couple of years.
the Afghan Army and the Afghan police are driving Ford Rangers, and the bad guys are driving Hilux pickups, and the Afghan Army are getting their asses handed over to them. that stupid Ford keeps breaking down at the wrong time and in the wrong place.

Toyota is so considerate it even takes care of the terrorists


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

@tohunt4me Do you have any information on how good that plumber's Ford did in Syria?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Safar said:


> they try to say that American pickup trucks do the dirty job, while Japanese pickup trucks are soft trucks and they don't do anything serious, well that is wrong, Toyota Tundra was used like a mule and it made it to a million miles.
> 
> in fact, what the Hilux pickup around the world goes through, if the American trucks go through that, they will fall apart in a couple of years.
> the Afghan Army and the Afghan police are driving Ford Rangers, and the bad guys are driving Hilux pickups, and the Afghan Army are getting their asses handed over to them. that stupid Ford keeps breaking down at the wrong time and in the wrong place.
> ...


That Top Gear episode comes to mind where they tried to destroy a Hilux and couldn't.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Screw the regulations man, Americans should be able to fill the truck bed with people like that. Was there a time when you could do that in America?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Toyota gives you a quality product no matter what the hell you are, and those trucks end up in the hands of terrorists, while Ford gave stupid unreliable Rangers for the defense of the United States, do you see how greedy these companies are. I mean come on make something fantastic because national security is involved. At least don't think about profit here.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I remember the US government was putting pressure on Toyota blaming them that they were providing Hilux pick-up to terrorists, because hilex was kicking Rangers ass


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Safar said:


> There is no secret to Toyota's reliability, they are just conservative and take a long time to introduce new changes. I mean Toyota is still shipping brand new cars with 20 year old powertrains. While American companies bring changes overnight, if they stop doing that, they will be reliable as well. But they won't, because they are greedy and short-sighted. Japanese have a totally different culture.


That's Principle 8 of The Toyota Way:

*Principle 8*


_Use only reliable, thoroughly tested technology that serves your people and processes._
Technology is pulled by manufacturing, not pushed to manufacturing. Just because the technology exists for something to be done, it doesn't mean it should be done. Example: I once rented a car and got a Chrysler 200. It had a cabin temperature control that was operated by two buttons. In order to set the heat to the highest level in a cold morning you'd have to press the stupid + button 25 times to take it from 60 to 85 degrees setting. Then, once the engine had warmed up and the cabin was warm, you'd press the - button 20 times to take it back down to 65 degrees setting. That temperature control was the stupidest thing I've ever had to interact with in a car, drunk Uber/Lyft pax excepted.

BMW' s twiddly control knob thing is another example of why "because we can" is not a great excuse.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That's Principle 8 of The Toyota Way:
> 
> *Principle 8*
> 
> ...


My father bought a National juicer machine in 1974, and a Citizen clock around that time, and they are working like a clock still. And we use them everyday, when I go to Kabul next year, I will show pictures of them. The Germans, the Americans, and the Chinese will never match the Japanese Awesomeness, ever! 

We have so many Japanese products at home, Walkmen, Sony TVs, VCRs, cassette players, radios, they're still working perfectly fine after decades.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The Americans and the Chinese got together and for their profit, they turned this world into a junkyard.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Safar said:


> Screw the regulations man, Americans should be able to fill the truck bed with people like that. Was there a time when you could do that in America?
> 
> View attachment 608696


When I was a young teen we used to cruise up and down "E" Street on the weekends in the back of pickups. I rode in the bed of my dad's pickup more often than I rode in the cab. Same goes for all of my friends too. We didn't carry AKs though.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> When I was a young teen we used to cruise up and down "E" Street on the weekends in the back of pickups. I rode in the bed of my dad's pickup more often than I rode in the cab. Same goes for all of my friends too. We didn't carry AKs though.


 And you are perfectly fine, nothing happened to you. People are just getting too cautious these days.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Safar said:


> And you are perfectly fine, nothing happened to you. People are just getting too cautious these days.


Totally fine after literally 100s of rides in the back of pickups. Including on the freeways, in the mountains, in the desert and on the beach. I may have suffered a few bruises now and then, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Funny stuff.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Totally fine after literally 100s of rides in the back of pickups. Including on the freeways, in the mountains, in the desert and on the beach. I may have suffered a few bruises now and then, but nothing to write home about.


You know riding a horse and donkey and a camel is also extremely dangerous, but should we stop riding them? What the hell! My father who used to be tough as nails, is now scared of riding horses. He doesn't slaughter animals himself anymore, he used to be pro at it.

I used to walk to school like 3 miles when I was 8 years old, nobody cared! My parents never cared. It was raining rockets and bullets, but my parents didn't care. My mom sent me to bring groceries, they didn't care. They didn't care about 8 year old me, and now they keep calling me everyday caring about this 30 year old me 😅
Do you see how messed up the world has gotten? We are just getting more stupid every passing day. We don't allow a kid to go to the 7-Eleven and bring some stuff to us, now imagine what that kid will become when he grows up!


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Here's a question maybe you Colonials can answer. If you are not a tradesman / farmer / Latino gardener, why do you buy pickup trucks? Every time I see a pickup truck, the load bed is empty, unless it's a farmer with hay bales in it or it's Juan taking his lawnmowers and strimmers to his next job. Is the aim of buying a pickup so that you can pretend to be a labourer or a hedge trimmer? I don't get it.
> 
> Also, a pickup truck is really just a van, but without the advantage of having a roof over the cargo area or panels around it. So, on the rare occasions when people do put something in the bed, when it rains or snows everything in the back gets wet and, when it's parked, anyone can help themselves to whatever is in the bed by simply lifting it out! 🤣
> 
> What am I missing here? What is the attraction of these things for people who just use these as personal vehicles?


I know some Pick Up truckers are bored and want to find someone to talk to, so they do Uber and Lyft part time.
Just like a lot of Elder man.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I know some Pick Up truckers are bored and want to find someone to talk to, so they do Uber and Lyft part time.
> Just like a lot of Elder man.


 The most insane car that I have seen doing Uber so far has been a Ram 2500. What did you see?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Safar said:


> The most insane car that I have seen doing Uber so far has been a Ram 2500. What did you see?


I see them as nice human.
Doing charity work


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I see them as nice human.
> Doing charity work


And the best and classiest car that I have seen doing Uber was a huge black highend Mercedes sedan, driven by an old gentleman who didn't look like he needed the money. Like you said, he must have been bored at home.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hate to rehash this stupid topic, but I'll just drop these here. Feel free to b i t c h, ladies. 🤷‍♂️

Longest-Lasting Cars to Reach 200,000 Miles and Beyond - iSeeCars.com

Are Trucks More Reliable Than Cars? | Motor Hills


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Who cares what other people drive? Want to drive a Prius go for it. Want to drive a Truck go for it. Drive what you want to drive.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Safar said:


> And the best and classiest car that I have seen doing Uber was a huge black highend Mercedes sedan, driven by an old gentleman who didn't look like he needed the money. Like you said, he must have been bored at home.


Not to mention they get chance to pick up ladies lol 😆 or simply only accept ride with female names .

It's definitely more fun than stay home


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hate to rehash this stupid topic, but I'll just drop these here. Feel free to b i t c h, ladies. 🤷‍♂️


Mooch ass grassy ass, señorita, for this information. If this is true, then it would indeed be a compelling reason to buy a pickup truck.

The jury's still out though - it appears that some surveys say cars have the edge on reliability and some say it's trucks.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Who cares what other people drive? Want to drive a Prius go for it. Want to drive a Truck go for it. Drive what you want to drive.


Nobody here has said that they care what other people drive, or that people can't drive what they want to. No idea where you got those ideas from; they're not in this thread.

I don't care what other people drive; the raison d'etre of this thread is to try to explain America's unique fascination with pickup trucks; specifically those who don't haul cargo.

Seems that people are having a very hard time understanding what is being asked, simple though it is. I blame the education cuts of the 1980s. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Finally, here's an explanation for this strange phenomenon, in a thread posted by the good @Kurt Halfyard:









PickUp Trucks are a North American plague [Off Topic]


Pickup trucks are a plague on Canadian streets Pickup trucks are a plague on Canadian streets “They often have big second rows, four doors and shorter cargo beds than they had in the past. Their cabs have all the latest electronics and attendant bells and whistles. In short, they are sort of...




www.uberpeople.net





From the article that it contains:

_Even if they weren’t polluting and dangerous, the parade of pickups would be a blight on the roadscape and a finger in the eye of other drivers – a way of saying to everyone else: I am bigger, badder and richer than you. A vehicle that started as a practical tool for hard-working people has become, for many, an obnoxious assertion of dominance and division.”_

Now _that's_ an explanation that makes sense! It's nothing more than a weird need to show off, according to this source.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Awesome! FINALLY you found the only answer you were clearly after.  Now, mods, please close this stupid thread. Just like what was done to the linked thread above.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Awesome! FINALLY you found the only answer you were clearly looking for.  Now, mods, please close this stupid thread. Just like what was done to the linked thread above.


Awww, don't sell yourself short! You did a good job in the thread! You said that perceived reliability was a reason that people buy pickups other than for carrying loads. And that's a very good explanation; it matters not one iota if pickups actually are more reliable or less reliable than other vehicle types.

Another reason suggested for their purchase is showing off, as was mentioned in another thread. So that's two reasons we have now. Maybe someone else might come up with other reason(s) why non-cargo carriers buy them. I'm genuinely interested in the reasons, whatever they are - as I said, as an outsider not from 'Murca I don't understand the fascination with these things but I would like to!

Oh, and there's no reason for anyone to close the thread. I'm not sure what's upset you about it. I certainly haven't offended anyone, and nor has anyone else. Everyone's behaviour had been exemplary. I suspect it's just a simple case of you not liking the thread topic or content. Which is fair enough - if you don't like it and think it's stupid then simply stop coming back to it! It is as simple as that - nobody is forcing you to participate in it!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It is as simple as that - nobody is forcing you to participate in it!


Damn it! Why didn't I think of that...? As you yourself put it above: Mooch ass grassy ass, señorita, for this information.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Damn it! Why didn't I think of that...? As you yourself put it above: Mooch ass grassy ass, señorita, for this information.


Imitation is, of course, the finest form of flattery!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Why, of course, my friend. You are my idol, after all.


----------

